# 2009 NAPgA Rendezvous



## packgoatlarry (Dec 10, 2008)

*Rendezvous 2009*

Don't over look the NAPgA Gallery at www.napga.org. A lot of Rendezvous pictures are already posted there. You do not need to be a member to view our Gallery.

Well, the goatpackerâ€™s much-anticipated event of the year is now only a memory, but a happy memory it is! Although I have not been able to attend a great number of these gatherings, in my mind, this one was, at least for me, one of the most rewarding in view of the significance of what we were able to do with our goats, and with the PR we were able to engender with the Forest Service, in this location, and by word of mouth, in other locales as well!
Charlie Gogginâ€™s efforts to establish a work project with the FS were richly rewarded in their allowing us to enter the wilderness and totally clean up a very messy pot-growing operation. This is notable in view of the fact that many peopleâ€™s reaction to the suggestion that â€˜goatsâ€™ could be a significant help in such an operation would likely be, â€œGoats? What can goats do?â€

What indeed! The picture will show that we hauled out an incredible quantity of trash and some very large items that were a push even for our very capable goats. But haul them out we did, and doing so generated a Forest Service memorandum that will likely be seen all the way to Washington, D.C. 
Other â€˜eventsâ€™ generated by Charlie that were new for me (and probably everyone elseâ€¦ Charlie is verrrrry creative!), were â€˜goat callingâ€™, â€˜speed saddlingâ€™, â€˜even-weight pannier packing (without a scale)â€™, â€˜goat callingâ€™, and â€˜cheater goat callingâ€™. Also, awards were given for a dutch-oven cookoff, the â€˜the Italian Granmamma (the one who fed the most of the rendy participants)â€™, â€˜Goat of Distinctionâ€™, & â€˜the Bard (teller of best stories). Lots of laughs over all of these. As I have said, Charlie is a very creative lady!

Award for Goat of Distinction was a tie between Lazlo & â€˜Darth Munchieâ€™, Italian Granmamma was won by Loki & Flagg Waligorski for sharing their hay with any goat that ambled by, the â€˜Bardâ€™ was won by Charlie Goggin (anyone surprised here? ;-) ), and Dutch Oven Cook-off was won by Wendell was judged the best, with Gary Coyan taking second, & Randy Goggin came in third.

Finally, there was the usual malarkey from the President about global warming, No! Not that, but the usual stuff about membership, ie., that members are brought in by members talking to other goat folks, and the need for a periodic newsletter. Which we havenâ€™t been real good at to this point. Fortunately the Presidentâ€™s stuff was left to last so the folks that fell asleep from boredom could be just carried off to their campsites.

I have to admit that getting together with large gaggles of people isnâ€™t exactly at the top of my list. As Charlie so aptly said in an email to me before the event, â€˜getting goatpackers to do anything together is like trying to herd cats!â€™ However this Rendy was a whole lot of fun and rewarding work, and I have to admit looking forward to next yearâ€™s event, wherever it is.

Happy Goatpacking!
Larry Robinson


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

im new to the forum and goats but icant wait to see where the next rendy is so i can see if we can make arangements to go and participate in it.


----------

